# Mid/Hi's Range MUST be placed as near to A-Pillar as possible?



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

Hello pals.

I'm pretty sure place the mids/highs at dash height and on-axis as possible is always a good idea when looking for a nice frontstage stereo image.

But... Can placing that freqs at kicks will really screw the frontstage?

I've been planning a simple SQ system for a while, and up to now, I think to play 10" midbasses under seats (80-150Hz), and 5" point source speakers (Morel integra's or Kef Uni-q's) for mid/high, but since I'm try to make a Stealth Install, I was wondering if place them at kicks, on axis with driver position, could be a good idea.

Could this work? Should I go for another route? Any advices?

(Thank's!)


----------



## syc0path (Jan 23, 2013)

My front stage is in the doors, but most of the soundstage is at dash height (it falls a little lower on the as u get to about a foot from the passenger side). So it certainly is possible, and I wouldn't rule it out until u do some experimenting to see if u can find a position u can live with. If it works, it will help w/ making it stealth, and the fabrication will probably be easier too.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Plenty good sounding cars used mics and tweets in kicks. It can have a rainbow type effect with hard panned sounds but that doesn't necessarily mean it sounds bad. Hell with the right sounds hard panned that are lower in the freq range will pull to my doors. That can't be helped. 
If a sound has no information for the tweeter to play and is hard panned the sound will originate from a single source, the mid , wherever it is.

The good news it though hard panned sounds may pull down it should be semi uniform and even kick mounted tweets and mids if aimed and tuned correctly will give you plenty of height over all.


----------

